# just booked my first consultation



## HelenGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi every one. 
So I feel a bit weird about posting this. But needs must. 
So my husband and I have been trying for a baby for nearly 6 years now. I go to the hospital annually. I have pcos. Last year I had a laparoscopy which hasn't made any difference. The hospital won't refer me for NHS ivf until I lose some weight. So we have decided as I'm 30 in 3 weeks that the time has come to try privately. I have booked an appointment for a consultation with a clinic in 4 weeks time.
I guess why I'm really here right now is I have no idea what to expect. 
What sort of money I'm going to be expected to part with for a cycle. What a cycle entails etc. I want to go in with some idea of what to expect.
The clinic I am going to specialises in natural ivf. I understand a little about the different types of ivf but not a great deal.

Any help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Helen

If you are able to give the name of the clinic or the area we may have a support thread for it where you can get more info on the costs and treatment protocols.

In terms of weight loss - it is something lots of us struggle with - I lost over 4 stone before I had my ICSI and it was tough going. I do believe it made a difference but it was really hard work. We have a weight management area here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=60.0 that you can ask one of our moderators Dizzi if you'd like to join - PM here here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=7261

I have PCO and was placed on metformin to help improve the quality of my eggs. We have an area here for those with PCOS that may have some useful info for you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Lastly - lots of  

KA xxx


----------



## HelenGB (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks for the tips, the clinic is called create fertility in Wimbledon.

They put me on metformin too, but it never made any difference


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Helen

Create has a specific thread - here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=558.0

but you can also pop over to the London boards and ask for general info about other London clinics too - here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

In terms of metformin - it may not help with weight loss but it can certainly improve egg quality in polycystic ladies particularly when they are going the IVF.

KA xxx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

we had our 1st appointment with fertility consultant last week and have been told that IVF is £5,500. 

xx


----------



## HelenGB (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks ladies - I shall check out that create board 

5 grand is thta your total bill for one cycle? does that include everything like all the medication and sedation appts etc?


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya, yes he said £5,500 and I asked if that was the lot and he said yes but I can imagine that the bill could keep going up and up by adding things like the glue which at my clinic is an extra £150 x x


----------



## HelenGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Glue? What's glue for?


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

copied this from my clinics website - http://www.nurture.ac.uk/news/embryoglue-improves-pregnancy-rates-by-19

What is EmbryoGlue®? 
EmbryoGlue® is a viscous solution containing high concentrations of the adherence compound hyaluronan. Hyaluronan should be present naturally in the uterine fluid and around the time of implantation the concentration should rise rapidly. Transferring embryos back to the uterus in EmbryoGlue® during an IVF cycle ensures this vital compound is present.

How does it work?
The embryos selected for transfer are transferred back to the uterine cavity along with a small amount of EmbryoGlue®. The viscous nature of EmbryoGlue® along with the high concentration of hyaluronan help the embryo to attach and implant.

Who will benefit from using EmbryoGlue®
Our most recently published data clearly shows EmbryoGlue® is most beneficial in women over the age of 34 who have had three of more previously failed IVF cycles. These women have achieved a clinical pregnancy rate of 55%. This is an increase of 19% in comparison to our 2011 data.

How much does it cost?
The cost of EmbryoGlue® is charged at £150.00 per treatment cycle.

EmbryoGlue - Improves Pregnancy Rates by 19%
Following the introduction of EmbryoGlue®, Nurture Fertility has seen a dramatic rise in pregnancy rates in women over the age of 34 who had previously had multiple unsuccessful IVF cycles. Our 2012 results show a clinical pregnancy rate of 55% in day 5 transfers; this is an increase of 19% compared to the previous year.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## HelenGB (Dec 18, 2014)

ah thank you, never heard of that, I am unsure as to whether I would have that or not as I am only 29 and never had IVF before, but it is interesting to know, thank you


----------

